# fan always near 4K rpm on thinkpad t42



## davidgurvich (Sep 11, 2010)

The fan starts at the middle speed and never stops.  I thought that was slightly strange with the cpu temperature around 42.  powerd is enabled and all the cooling seems to be working with acpi_ibm loaded.  Is there some odd default with the automatic fan control that makes it work at 3 or 4 fan_level? 

I'm suspicious that the BIOS is at fault but would like some confirmation before flashing.

Failing that I may need to write a fan control script for this.


----------



## loop (Sep 13, 2010)

This doesn't happen on my T42 - but then again the fan never stops under FreeBSD as it does under WinXP


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 13, 2010)

Actually, if the ac adapter is plugged in then the fan does stop at some points.  If I unplug the adapter and plug it back in the fan never stops.


----------

